# Mossback or P.E.T.A. Which is worse?



## bigelk08 (Oct 31, 2008)

When I have enemies I like to know who they are and what they stand for. I don't like being cornered by those posing to be fellow sportsmen only to find out they are waiting in dark holes for an ambush. Once again the Mossback crew were out in force this past weekend putting their sneek on the unsespected, law abiding, ethical hunters. Hunters that have been putting in for years for the coveted LE hunts should not have to put up with the UNETHICAL practices of those that feel they have a right of passage because, Why? They have a guide license? or is it because they have more money than most of the true sportsman of the state and know the Division of Wildlife Recourses doesn't have what it takes to go after them. How long will hunters have to put up with public accesses being blocked by Mossback vehicles, or being told by the Mossback bozo's that you, as a hunter, are tresspassing on private land when you know it's forest service property. It's time for the division to take a close look at what is going on in the state and allow hunters the right to enjoy a hunt they draw out for. Take away their stinking license!!!! At least when I run into a P.E.T.A. member I know what I am up against and they don't hide behind false pretences. The Mossback slimebags aren't any more ethical than P.E.T.A. and those that consider themselves true sportsmen should have nothing to do with them. Don't let them fool you, they wouldn't care if anyone got their animal if they didn't see $$$ at the end ot their hunt.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Let me guess, your neighbor's coworker's friend's boss' cousin's wife ran into them....? it is so odd how there are NEVER ANY first hand experiences with these terrorists, very similar to sasquatch. :roll:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Get pictures, it is that simple. I am not a Mossback fan, but this is ridiculous comparing them to PETA. :roll: If it is as common as everyone says it is, take pictures, I always have a camera in my pocket.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

This is the biggest joke ever :lol: 
I can't believe this has happened to SOOOOO many of you and you NEVER take a picture. I honestly think you are full of it.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

I agree, I may not be a fan, but comparing them to PETA is a bit extreme.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

No KIDDING! 

I'd love to see pictures of this taking place!!!!! I for sure wouldn't stand for it if it happened to me. There'd be a brawl a brewin! But all I've read on this forum is stories and hearsay. Come off it! Get some dang pictures!!!! Seriously, who on here doesn't have a cell phone camera at least!? Give me a break!


----------



## Bergy (Apr 3, 2008)

:shock: I for one am shocked that you offer no proof..... OK Ill bite on your question.... I would say Nazis or Communists would be worse then Mossback. 

Seriously, man up. If you are on public land and you know it, then tell them to p**s off, if they are blocking a road take some flipping pictures and report them to the DWR. :roll:


----------



## bigelk08 (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for the comments, but pictures don't work when it's your word against 15-20 of them that claim extenuating circumstances. As far as comparing them to P.E.T.A isn't unethical unethical no matter what name you chose to hide behind. Before you get to critical, try to deal with both. As for myself, my brothers, and a few of the guys I occasionally hunt with. It has been less frustrating to deal with P.E.T.A.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

:roll: ...please, oh please give me the last 2 1/2 minutes of my life back...


----------



## tiger (Feb 27, 2009)

Do you guys think that the mossback people are worried about a ticket for blocking a road? They get a 100 ticket and collect thousands for the elk harvested. I don't have pictures but have a cousin and best friend who had to drive over logs and brush to get around them. A friend was told they had a hunter coming in and he asked is he here yet they said no but he'll be here soon.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

tiger said:


> Do you guys think that the mossback people are worried about a ticket for blocking a road? They get a 100 ticket and collect thousands for the elk harvested. I don't have pictures but have a cousin and best friend who had to drive over logs and brush to get around them. A friend was told they had a hunter coming in and he asked is he here yet they said no but he'll be here soon.


Wait till they leave to hunt and give them a Bobcat Bess tune-up. -_O-


----------



## Mtnland1 (Feb 4, 2009)

There's enough comments every year about these Mossback guys it's probably time for a DWR investigation????? If they were that innocent why does their name come up every year... worth looking at. Myself I'm sick of hearin about them


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Pictures would forever end this crap. No i'm not a fan of ol Doyle and his klan but proof is golden! 

And besides, i could think of countless things to do to an abandoned pickup blocking the road :mrgreen: ..... They definetly would think about it before doing it again.... they would have more than enough time to think too during they're long walk back to town


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

Somebody help me out here. There is one GLARING issue that I can't get over every time I hear somebody complain about Mossback/PETA/or any other unethical party. If I am driving down a main road here in the city limits, and somebody parks their truck in the middle of the road preventing me from returning home to my residence...what is the first thing that crosses my mind? 

1- Is there any way I can possible get around this vehicle?
2- Is there anybody around that will move this vehicle?
3- Call the police and have it removed if there is no other option. Right?

I have every right to travel on that road as anybody else. Nobody will tell me that I can, or cannot travel on property that I have every right to. So why is it that "all these accounts" that occur every year over and over where Mossback blocks roads, or prevents other hunters from accessing a specific part of land because they have an animal, and a client they want to hook up? Grow a pair for crying out loud! If this happened to you here in city limits, the police would be involved ASAP. So why the change of heart since you are in the mountains? Take a picture as proof, and call you local authorities.If that EVER happened to me, I'd respectfully remind them that I have every right to hunt the area they are in, and if they do not comply I'd push the **** truck off the hill! That goes for anybody...not just Mossback. Nobody will tell me where I can and cannot hunt in Utah if I am in compliance with the law. Some dude on a mountain that says he works for Doyle Moss for example, and has a client is no better than 89 yr old Grandpa Henry that is on his last hunt. Or 18-19 yr old Tom and Harry on their first elk adventure. Doyle Moss, and their crew are just men...not myths, not great warriors who will string you from a tree if you cross them the wrong way. Just a man...like you and I. Yet so many bow down to them, and let them "apparently" tell them where they can and cannot hunt. If this is you, stop being a "Nancy," hike up your skirt and tell them to get the hell out of your way. You have every right to be there as they do. Certainly do not come on here and tell us about your frustrations...how does this help you or your situation?

Here is another interesting thought, why is it such a big deal? If I were driving down a dirt road, and I stopped and started getting ready to hunt down a specific drainage, and some guy walked up and told me that his son, or his dad was in pursuit of a big bull/deer, I'd respect that. I'd like to see the same respect from others, so I would give that respect in this situation. I'd like to think that most of the guys on this forum would do the same for me if the roles were reversed? So how come somebody who has a shirt that reads "Mossback" means we treat them differently? I personally do not agree with some of the practices used to harvest the animals they have harvested, I personally do not agree with some of their views etc...but that doesn't give me the right to single them out and cause problems for them does it? How is that any different than what PETA does? They disagree with what people do/beleive and they cause problems for those people for what they do.

Bottom line - if they are illegally doing something they shouldn't you should report it and take some action, that is your responsibility and stewardship as a responsible hunter. If they are not, don't single them out just because they work for Mossback, or any other agency because of the "stories" you have heard. That makes you no different than your "enemies." :roll: 

My .02 cents.


----------



## BucksNBulls (May 27, 2008)

Hey Duckholla....why don't you tell us how you really feel! :wink: 

I Don't think it could have been said any better. I think Duckholla hit it right on the head. I've never met or talked with any of the Mossback team so I don't care any more for Doyle and his crew than I care about the turd I just flushed down the toilet but I got to say that without pics or proof, all of this is just hearsay! If it is illegal then do something about it besides getting on this forum and bi***ing about it. :twisted:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> :roll: ...please, oh please give me the last 2 1/2 minutes of my life back...


And to think you could have been arguing about SFW with me instead!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> There's enough comments every year about these Mossback guys it's probably time for a DWR investigation????? If they were that innocent why does their name come up every year... worth looking at. Myself I'm sick of hearin about them


It's because you have jealous hunters who like to stir the pot. People just hate successful people. A lot of people would like to be in Doyle Moss's shoes.

The stories are laughable, and even Doyle gets a good laugh from hearing all the BS that isn't true otherwise he wouldn't be guiding today.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Thanks for the comments, but pictures don't work when it's your word against 15-20 of them that claim extenuating circumstances.


This is where you are wrong. Pictures speak a thousands words and its physical proof NOT just false claims.


----------



## Elkslayr (Sep 4, 2009)

Bigelk08 you're so full of CRAP! I'm with all the other guys on here get the **** pic! Them 15-20 other guys can't argue with them in a picture. How do you know they were Mossback team, did they tell your, Friends Uncle, Aunts second cousin trough marriage nephews sisters best friend?


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

*(u)*


----------



## bigelk08 (Oct 31, 2008)

Now now Elkslayr, don't pop a blood vessle over this :lol: Don't you know that personal experience is always better than hear say?
On a more serious note, you nailed it Duckholla, it is all about respect. The reason I don't have pictures, or have never slashed tires or vandelized a vehicle is out of respect for mossback's property and their right to be in a public hunting area, but I have never backed out of an area or changed my plans because of their tactics. On your sugestion that I am attacking them because of the shirt they wear. I thought we all wore the same shirt, that of a love of the outdoors and a respect of our hunting privileges. If this is the case, why are those that stand up for those privileges criticized, while excuses are made for those that try to limit the same privileges of others becouse of the "NAME" on thier shirt? Shouldn't we all be fighting for the same cause? 
The reason I mention mossback is because they are the ones that cause myself and those I hunt with the grief while hunting. Not because of who they are. I'm sure they are all good guys, they just participate in questionable activities.
The reason I posted this today was to see how many guys on this forum would give a group an ethical pass because they are part of "US". None of us stand idle when these tactics are performed by groups such as P.E.T.A Should we stand idle when it's one of our own.
One last question. How will our decision to back lower ethics effect our hunting privileges in the future? 
Thank you all for your comments, and your passion for the hunt. 
Be safe and good luck


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

Bigelk08,
I'm not attacking you in any way, nor was my intentions to attack anybody else on this forum. Please do not mistake my post for that, I simply intended to add a different perspective. 

That said, what happened exactly?


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I swear this happened to me last season. As I started up the canyon, I came across this:










No problem. I just went around. Next I had to deal with this obstacle. I guess the Mossback boys were lonely and called up some girls for the weekend:










As I got closer to my spot, these boys tried to get me to turn around:










Well, I had come this far and no way were they going to stop me. I blew through their blockade like it wasn't even there. At long last I arrived only to find this:










fatbass offering me an otter pop! Hardly worth the trouble.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

NHS-why is your steering wheel on the right side of the vehicle? Oh and thanks for the pics; we can finally put it all to rest those mullett sum beeches!


----------



## bigelk08 (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for your comments Duckholla

The guy that had the LE tag figured he would be able to find a nice bull on saturday so he invited several friends to help drag one out, as a result there were two vehicles in our party and 2-way radios were used to communicate back and forth. The mossback boys found the channel that was being used and started making snide remarks and saying that we were on private property and needed to leave immediately. When this failed they had one truck that would follow our trucks around, pull up next to them whenever we stopped, and make hand motions trying to intimidate us into leaving. A big diesel would then park on the ridge ahead. Skylining themselves and letting the deisel run made the elk nervious and they quickly moved out of the area. This might not seem like to big of a deal to some of you, but when you are on the recieving end of these tactics, it's hard not to get frustrated. Other experiences with mossback weren't this mild, but they have all been an effort to frustrate those in the field by a few that want to create a private hunt in a public area. 


As we all know, to draw out for an LE tag in utah is a once in a lifetime opportunity for some guys and their experience should reflect that. Most guys put in for years before they draw out and they don't need to be harassed by others while in the field, especially by those that are supposed to be part of us. 

Last year I drew an LE tag and, because we were not harassed, had the experience of a lifetime. I met guys from this forum as well as hunters that drew out for the same area. We hunted together, and worked with each other to make sure everyone not only had an enjoyable experience, but they also had every chance possible to fill their tag. I met some great guys and made some lifelong friends.

That's the kind of experience everyone deserves to have. And I for one will fight for that privilage, for myself as well as for the rest of you.

The tag is only part of it, it's the experience that keeps us coming back, Right?


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

How do you know that it was Mossback and not just some other hunters messing around with you?

I think that as long as I hunt, I accept that I will face sitautions similar to this. Just last Friday in Wyoming I was hunting Antelope and I was attempting to sneak in on some antelope not far from one of the highways up there. A big rig drove by and laid on his horn and spooked the antelope. What can you do? I just shook my head.

3 hours later, same situation, a few antelope 1000 yards off the highway. We pulled off the road in a little cross road (dirt), parked the vehicle and started our approach on the antelope. A car stops on the highway, right in the middle of the road to watch us. The antelope didn't really pay any attention to them so we continued our pursuit. As soon as we approached about the 400 yard mark, that car started honking, and the people inside it started screaming to leave the antelope alone and ended up blowing our chances. Frustrating? Absolutely. But seriously, what can I do about it. By the time we made our way back to the truck that car was long gone, and probably laughing the whole time about it. It comes with the sport I suppose. Sometimes I feel like a Red Sock in Yankee stadium when I am hunting....such is life.


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

I just realized that is one amazing car...it honks by itself, and even laughs by itself...where do I get one of those?


----------



## Elkslayr (Sep 4, 2009)

Bigelk08 Im not busting anything. You are just making accusations without any proof. 

"The mossback boys found the channel that was being used and started making snide remarks and saying that we were on private property and needed to leave immediately. When this failed they had one truck that would follow our trucks around, pull up next to them whenever we stopped, and make hand motions trying to intimidate us into leaving. A big diesel would then park on the ridge ahead. Skylining themselves and letting the deisel run made the elk nervious and they quickly moved out of the area."

How do you know it was "Mossback" guys on the radio, did they tell you that? How do you know it was "Mossback" guys in the diesel did they have a big banner on thier truck? Hell someone pulls up to me and makes hand gestures I'm bailing out of my truck and giving one back. Suck it up young lady and grow a backbone and get a camera! :wink:


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Elkslayr said:


> Bigelk08 Im not busting anything. You are just making accusations without any proof.
> 
> "The mossback boys found the channel that was being used and started making snide remarks and saying that we were on private property and needed to leave immediately. When this failed they had one truck that would follow our trucks around, pull up next to them whenever we stopped, and make hand motions trying to intimidate us into leaving. A big diesel would then park on the ridge ahead. Skylining themselves and letting the deisel run made the elk nervious and they quickly moved out of the area."
> 
> How do you know it was "Mossback" guys on the radio, did they tell you that? How do you know it was "Mossback" guys in the diesel did they have a big banner on thier truck? Hell someone pulls up to me and makes hand gestures I'm bailing out of my truck and giving one back. Suck it up young lady and grow a backbone and get a camera! :wink:


Sounds dangerous to be out feuding on the mountain with fellow.......well, I guess "hunters."

Whether it was @ssback or not, dildo's like that need a big time attitude adjustment.
It is indeed time for everyone to pack a video camera with them at all times and if in doubt record activities and encounters. This will hopefully get some action or reaction out of some folks and hopefully keep those honest folks truely honest. 
If @ssback is as shady as I've heard from lots and lots of folks a few video's of their "guides" in action I would have to believe would put an end to thier tactics and their business.


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

bigelk08 said:


> Thanks for your comments Duckholla
> The mossback boys found the channel that was being used and started making snide remarks and saying that we were on private property and needed to leave immediately. When this failed they had one truck that would follow our trucks around, pull up next to them whenever we stopped, and make hand motions trying to intimidate us into leaving.
> 
> 
> > Should have hit them with your purse! Are these guys the size of Brock Lesnor or something? Did they have .30 cal machine guns mounted on their trucks? If you are big enough to talk on the internet about your problem you should be big enough to confront it in real life. Did you try getting out and confronting one of them? Some times you need to sack up and stick up for yourself. If they are making "intimidating" motions, get out of your truck and confront them. I gaurantee that will do a lot more for you then coming on here and complaining about it. It seems like every now and then there is a story on here about Mossback being bullies. For craps sake! Do something about it then! Is it really that hard or am I missing something?


----------



## bigelk08 (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm sorry, it is obvious to me that there is nothing I can say that would convince some of you of what is going on, even if I had video you would want something else.(you want personel experiences but then discredit them) 
It's amazing what you can learn about people if you pay attention and are willing to ask a few questions.
Duckholla, you missed this one. Your experience in Wyoming is an unfortunate one, but one many of us have experienced. I realize others don't see hunting as we do and will do anythings to make it difficult for us if given the chance. That's fine, I have found humor in some of those situations and can tolerate those people because of our differences. It's when one of our own uses these tactics because they feel some sort of entitlement due to who they are. 

Once again, what I see is justification for questionable practices because they are part of us. Or is it that noone cares and it's just a fun subject to argue about during lunch break.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

bigelk08 said:


> I'm sorry, it is obvious to me that there is nothing I can say that would convince some of you of what is going on, even if I had video you would want something else.(you want personal experiences but then discredit them) ....
> Once again, what I see is justification for questionable practices because they are part of us. Or is it that no one cares and it's just a fun subject to argue about during lunch break.


It is always a fun topic, what happened is certainly questionable, but this topic has been thrown around so much from so many people on so many mountains for so many years by so many mulletmen, it is just automatically discredited since there is never any proof whatsoever. it does seem odd to not have a pic; I ALWAYS have a camera and video recorder with me, it is called a cell phone. Who ever did this does deserve a kick in the crotch, but maybe I missed it, how did you know it was Mossback? Just from the custom paint job on the helicopter chasing the elk? Like my first post, the stories are so similar to the sasquatch sitings, the similarities are uncanny. Maybe it is that any time someone runs into an unethical hunter the witness automatically assumes it to be a Mossback?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I have had the misfortune of meeting Doyle many times and can say he's the biggest douche bag I have ever met. But I have never had an encounter in the field until last year on the Henries. My party was on a bison hunt while he was on a deer hunt, I believe for the sportmans tag that year, I talked with the lady's family who had the tag and she advised that Doyle was on his way that they had found a nice deer and he was going to record her shooting it, so we moved out of the area so she can get the deer, no other problems came up. I have talked to one of his guides and everytime I ask him about these accusations he kinda ignores me. :?: :shock: So until there is proof, I had my phone ready on the henries.


----------



## Elkslayr (Sep 4, 2009)

bigelk08 wrote:
I'm sorry, it is obvious to me that there is nothing I can say that would convince some of you of what is going on, even if I had video you would want something else.(you want personal experiences but then discredit them) ....

ok bigelk I'm not arguing you had a personal experience of some sort on the Mountain and I'm not trying to discredit you. However, you have still failed to answer anybodies questions on how you know it was anybody that works for Mossback that was "Picking on you". Hell if you had video of this going on and you could prove it was Mossback you would have half of Utah hunters come to raise you in the air and could be our HERO! But, until anyone making these accusations can grow a sack, take off thier skirt and confront these so called "bullies" and get proff you may has well stay at home with Mommy and KEEP QUITE!


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> bigelk08 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry, it is obvious to me that there is nothing I can say that would convince some of you of what is going on, even if I had video you would want something else.


I have been quiet only because of the same experience you're receiving... and my experiences have been similar to yours and am convinced I don't like anyone claiming they own a spot or animal on the mountain . . . worse so when someone of reputation is involved. Been in your shoes, and can confirm it does happen, but only in testimony - camera was buried in my pack.


----------



## Bergy (Apr 3, 2008)

So.... you couldnt take the camera out of the pack? :?


----------



## Mtnland1 (Feb 4, 2009)

As with all the truth will come out someday with the moss boys but I'm with ya big elk


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

HEY PRO, chime in here, wasn't it a week ago when I PM'd you about Mossback telling people that they were tresspassing on private property when they were on 100% public land? So is this coincidence or is this finally a little peace of the puzzle where 2 stories add up with the same punch line? I sent you that in a PM, so it was confidential, and now someone comes on and posts the exact same thing I told you about a week ago? Finally bigelk you have posted a story I sent to pro (an avid Mossback supporter) via PM and your posts are the exact things I sent to him about Mossback, did I ever get a PM back no, now pro I have no problem with you, I have a problem with the fact you will not even admit that any of this could be true at all, yes as I've said I've seen Doyle in public and he isn't that bad, but in the woods, sorry HE IS. Mossback as an outfitting service is, if there not why does the public around the areas Mossback goes say these things over and over about them? Why don't other outfitters such as High Top Outfitters get criticized, because Mossback knows it can get away with it and it does.


----------



## lovetohunt (Sep 18, 2009)

Everyone is going to have their own opinion on this matter. Before this year all I had ever heard was how unethical the Mossback organization was. No one could ever accept the fact that they do in fact do a good job. My brother in law was lucky enough to draw the LE Manti tag this year. We spent countless hours on the mountain. In doing so, I had my first ever encounter with Mossback. I cannot say enough good things about them. They were so nice to us, showed us where a couple of nice bulls were hanging out, and gave us the GPS routes to go with it. They were very respectful people. I spent almost 20 days out hunting, never did I see a Mossback truck blocking roads or anything of that sort. What i realized is that I think people are in a way jealous of the fact that they take our love and passion and turned it into a career. No different from pro athletes... right? In my book respect is earned... and they earned my respect. Coming from someone who a year ago had no interest in them, they have really opened my eyes and made me realize that there no different then me. Someone who loves the hunting and the outdoors. Maybe there are some horror stories out there... but from what I saw and the way I treated it would be hard for me to imagine..... just a thought....


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> HEY PRO, chime in here, wasn't it a week ago when I PM'd you about Mossback telling people that they were tresspassing on private property when they were on 100% public land? So is this coincidence or is this finally a little peace of the puzzle where 2 stories add up with the same punch line? I sent you that in a PM, so it was confidential, and now someone comes on and posts the exact same thing I told you about a week ago? Finally bigelk you have posted a story I sent to pro (an avid Mossback supporter) via PM and your posts are the exact things I sent to him about Mossback, did I ever get a PM back no, now pro I have no problem with you, I have a problem with the fact you will not even admit that any of this could be true at all,...


Ok, relax, breath deep and then take your pills. Pro is out and has been for the last week and a half or so, if you have not noticed. You sure convinced me, two guys both said they saw sasquatch, I am now a believer. 
Don't get me wrong, I would be very peeved if any of these ridiculous accusations ever happened to me, however there is no indication whatsoever of any of the allegations ever having anything to do with Mossback; I thought that had already been established. 
1I, I saw another odd coincidence where two people both confirmed a similar experience in the same state, you may want to hurry and check it out http://www.spacepub.com/users/data/sigh ... em/nem.htm

Lovetohunt-welcome to the forum! Interesting story, these guys must not really be the Mossback boys unless, of course, they were just trying to get you on the wrong track and out of their way. :wink:


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

> 1I, I saw another odd coincidence where two people both confirmed a similar experience in the same state, you may want to hurry and check it out http://www.spacepub.com/users/data/sigh ... em/nem.htm


Hey now :!: Don't be messin' with my ufo guys! :twisted:

*OOO* *OOO* *()*


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> HEY PRO, chime in here, wasn't it a week ago when I PM'd you about Mossback telling people that they were tresspassing on private property when they were on 100% public land? So is this coincidence or is this finally a little peace of the puzzle where 2 stories add up with the same punch line? I sent you that in a PM, so it was confidential, and now someone comes on and posts the exact same thing I told you about a week ago? Finally bigelk you have posted a story I sent to pro (an avid Mossback supporter) via PM and your posts are the exact things I sent to him about Mossback, did I ever get a PM back no, now pro I have no problem with you, I have a problem with the fact you will not even admit that any of this could be true at all, yes as I've said I've seen Doyle in public and he isn't that bad, but in the woods, sorry HE IS. Mossback as an outfitting service is, if there not why does the public around the areas Mossback goes say these things over and over about them? Why don't other outfitters such as High Top Outfitters get criticized, because Mossback knows it can get away with it and it does.


First of all I don't believe he is an avid Mossback supporter, I just think he speaks up when people like YOU spread rumors. I don't hate Mossbacks, have no reason to, but I don't like the mob either. You of all people I-eye should have gotten pictures of what you speak of. Like someone else stated you get pictures proving these accusations you will get a ton of people backing you. There are tons of people waiting for the opportunity to try and shut Mossbacks down. So why has't Mossbacks been shut down yet, I say becasue all these stories are mearly stories, until there is proof to back it. Also I think many of these stories are probably average Joe hunters.


----------

